# 2010 AKFF Squid Challenge



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

This is the official thread for entering the 2010 AKFF Squid Challenge. To qualify, your catch must be a squid (no cuttlefish, octopus or nautilus please!), and must be caught from a kayak within the competition period (16/9/2010 - 30/11/2010). There are two ways to enter the challenge:

1) BIGGEST SQUID - HOOD LENGTH
Take a photograph of your biggest squid on a measuring device (brag mat, ruler, tape measure etc). Do your best to ensure that the hood length can be read easily. Only one entry per person please, but you can upgrade your catch.

2) BEST SQUID PHOTO
Take the best photograph you can of your inky catch. It could be arty. It could be abstract. It could be macro. It could be underwater. Please enter only your best photo, and feel free to upgrade your entry throughout the competition period.

Winners will receive prizes from the AKFF sock drawer - now get jigging!


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

OK ,i will get the ball rolling,
On Edit >Oh i see its from today,got this one last week,will update soon,,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Shorty said:


> Oh i see its from today,got this one last week,will update soon,,


A ripper photo nonetheless Shorty 

I'm ineligible for the comp but just to kick things off I'm putting up this one that I got yesterday as an example of measuring hood length, 30cm of South Coast hood 8)










Now get jigging!


----------



## SkyblueCraig (Aug 7, 2009)

This is my best at 35cm and was actually measured by Paul the Taffy down at Balmoral beach after i got it out the front of Middle Head.
I'll need to check the dates for this but it may have been too early. I'll be out there again after another this weekend.










A real nice one.

Craig


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

25cm hood caught today off metro Adelaide


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Got this beast today at middle head didnt have anything to measure it with but its the biggest squid i have ever caught or seen!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQYiKbsAABlXgAAQQIcgIhgAP+f/sDAApaGptQT1TBNkDRppGDU1NiajIA0AAGp6mkeoaaMgADQ9Pp5hOvEMkZmla7EWpJA/dbouKlk3ltl8YNw1dpI5oAtrD8oEN90qWUxeHKBp4n4I7aS4c6giM8W14IuA7LE4TNaaPS8NWaD0QRJxSBIQR4ZyA2wEZT+IRqib9ja7sYTQO5Cl5lEgxRisDUCoCPpNZRSquL8XckU4UJAGIim7


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Cheers guys, will measure that deck space to get a rough estimate i would guess it at 45cm hood length.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Some really awesome squid being entered fellas - but please, PLEASE take photos of your catch with a measuring device. It will be pretty disappointing if the comp has be decided on a judgement call.


----------



## SkybluCraig (Sep 28, 2010)

Squidder

I wasn't entering mine in the comp as it was definitely caught too early after I checked the dates.

Good on Sarod for getting stuck to his twin brother though at the same location. They look awesome when they get real big.

My entry will be coming soon on the lie detector - i just need to let the squids know that!

Craig


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good stuff Craig - it seems there are some big ones getting around the harbour at the moment


----------



## yakman1995 (Apr 9, 2010)

This squid competition is a great idea 
Some bright minded person must have come up with it


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

yakman1995 said:


> This squid competition is a great idea
> Some bright minded person must have come up with it


Spot on there yakman!  Now where's your entry? :twisted:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Had half a dozen southern calamari in the net in quick time this morning off seacliff


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

I would like to upgrade my entry.

32cm hood. Took only 2 drifts to get my bag today  . I am covered in ink ;-)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great squid guys, keep those entries coming. And another reminder that there will be some random length prizes, so don't be discouraged from submitting a smaller specimen! 

Kelvin - are those squid of yours in a bath?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

No room in the sink so I am using the bath.

As long as I clean up before the wife gets home,, she will never know ;-)


----------



## yakman1995 (Apr 9, 2010)

Squidder said:


> yakman1995 said:
> 
> 
> > This squid competition is a great idea
> ...


Mate, i got a bloody monster of a squid, but stupid me, forgetting about the squid comp, cut it up into squid rings 
Damn myself  I also bagged out that day too.....WITH...MUST I SAY, SOFT PLASTICS!!! The squid were absoloutley molesting the crap out of my 5 inch nuke chooks, and by the end of ther day... i didn't even need a squid jig, the squid would follow my plastic so i just hung out over the edge of the yak, about 0.5 metres down, ready with my net and scooped em up 
Yeah, that's how we do it down in Port Phillip Bay   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Bumpity bump for the squid challenge, entries appear to have stagnated a bit. There will be prizes for the largest squid as well as a few random hood length prizes, so get jigging!


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

will have a go but i dont think i am ever going to be able to do better than my last entry


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

sarod420 said:


> will have a go but i dont think i am ever going to be able to do better than my last entry


Don't forget to measure your hatch to ram mount distance to give us a measure of that squid Sarod.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

oops forgot about that will do this afternoon.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

so jealous of you guys who can rustle up heaps of squid in a short session....


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

sarod420 said:


> Got this beast today at middle head didnt have anything to measure it with but its the biggest squid i have ever caught or seen!
> View attachment 1


I have measures the space from the front of the hatch to the ram mount it was 36cm but i think the hood of this squid was around 1-2cm longer


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

sarod420 said:


> sarod420 said:
> 
> 
> > Got this beast today at middle head didnt have anything to measure it with but its the biggest squid i have ever caught or seen!
> ...


I agree mate, let's call it 38cm ;-)


----------



## SkybluCraig (Sep 28, 2010)

My first qualifying entry today. 34cm hood. Pics on the lie detector to come. They've been hard to come by this winter/spring but do seem to like my live baited yakkas. I was hoping to upgrade my pb but was just under.

Craig


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I forgot all about the comp my minds on the ABT Calamari classic next week so no photo of measure wents 28cm to the hood,,tentacles went halfway to China,, :lol:


----------



## SkybluCraig (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is the Inker from Sunday. Its taken me a while to get the photo downsized.









Here is a close up of it on the lie detector. 









Next week I'll be looking to upgrade. I think i'm a few cm short of hitting the mark. At least that's what i tell the wife.

Craig


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Fantastic squid Shorty and Craig, good luck in the classic Shorty, hope you catch an upgrade ;-)


----------



## doggatas (Jan 4, 2010)

Without actually measuring it (didn't know this comp was on) i would say this thing was at least 40cm


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hooly dooly, yes that is at least 40cm, we have a new leader


----------



## Notshy (Oct 26, 2008)

Only the 1 squid 2day as that dam Sou-easter came in nice and strong! Amazing creatures huh?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ahoy squidders, the AKFF Squid Challenge will be wrapping up next Tuesday the 30th of November, which means this weekend is the last weekend to secure your winning cephalopod!

The leader board stands as follows:

Doggatas 40cm
Sarod420 38cm
SkybluCraig 34cm
Kelvin 32cm
Notshy 31cm
Solatree 28cm
Shorty 28cm

Good luck all and don't forget there will be a couple of random hood length prizes, so don't be discouraged from submitting a smaller specimen ;-)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

The inaugural AKFF squid challenge has been run and won. What the competition lacked in numbers of entries it more than made up for in size, with some really thumping specimens submitted. 

Congratulations to Doggatas whose 40cm southern calamari claimed the title. He narrowly beat Sarod420's 38cm beast into top spot. The top two anglers each win a Yamashita EGI OH Q Natural squid jig.

There are also two random prizes - to figure out who won the random prizes I put the remaining entrants in a hat and asked my workmates to draw two out - congratulations to Solatree who wins a pack each of small and medium Yamashita hook covers, and Notshy who wins an Ika Shime squid despatching tool. All prizes are courtesy of the AKFF sock drawer. Can the prize winners please PM me their details so I can get the prizes out to you.










Thanks to everyone who supported the squid challenge


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Well done guys, 
maybe now I can start catching squid again. I scored 3 donuts for my efforts to get something in this comp. :?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZT6+REAAAtXgAAQYAMgABCAL+f+ACAAQRT9RqYmaCMGkKAAAMmQw2FGVhpAyuLZ34YiUpoNOlk89i+s1UP4IAya2KECrPYo58DJXtwlLpCmhNXNIhHi/i7kinChISn18iI=


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks squidder,
Hopefully my new jig will help me get another big squid, lost the jig i caught that guy with on the next cast!!

Cheers
Saro


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Great fun Squidder - thanks for the idea and organisation - and congrats to Doggatas and Sarod420 on some huge inkers.


----------



## SkybluCraig (Sep 28, 2010)

When is the squid comp 2011 kicking off?

I love those big winter / spring squids - though i need to increase levels of mojo as they have decayed through being under fished and under yakked for the last 4 months due to work commitments.

Ta


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Wish this comp ran more often.
Heres my entry for the 2012 one: :lol:









He was a thumper! Estimate 45cm

Smaller one - 32cm hood.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Monster squid there Spork - had a lot on this year and didn't get around to running the squid comp. Hopefully in the new year


----------

